# The Servant



## schoolie (Oct 14, 2007)

Anybody out there like The Servant? Or even better anybody out there know where I can download any of their albums, I only have a handfull of their songs. They are pretty awesome. They are from London and it's damned hard to find their stuff outside of europe so it seems.
YouTube - The Servant - Orchestra
YouTube - Cells - The Servant (Not a "real" music video but this one you might remember from the Sin City trailer)


----------

